# introducing george xxx



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey everyone 

i am new to this site, and on saturday i will be collecting my very first hog (eeeeeeekkkkkkkkk beyond excited!!!!)

here he is:




























he is 6 months old and currently named dylan but i think he looks more like a george.

i cant wait to get him home and learn all about his goofy little personality.

this weeks is going to drag :roll:

xxx


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! George is extremely cute, you are lucky!! Look at those big pink ears! I understand that dragging feeling! Let us know when you get him and be sure to post plenty more pictures! He looks like a bright little fellow!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

That first pic is soooo cute! He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the first picture. What a precious little face. I'm very excited for you.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Spending time on this forum helps the time go by, trust me  he's so cute by the way!


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks guys. i just cant wait  

i went looking at meal worms.... do you have to feed the live ones or are the dead/dried ones ok??? :lol: if it has to be live ones that may take some time to get used to, they are so gross!!!

i cant wait to get to know him, ive built a picture up in my mind and i bet its not half as adorable as he is bound to be  

xxx


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Most people here don't recommend the freeze dried worms because they tend to cause digestive problems that sometimes become serious. If it helps, most pet stores sell dead worms that have been cooked in their own juices (gross, I know) and aren't freeze dried. I started out with those because bugs gross me out. I eventually worked my way up to the live worms simply because they last so much longer and they're actually cheaper. I still pick them up with a spoon and refuse to touch them, though!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, and George is adorable by the way! I agree, he most definitely looks like a George.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

he does look like a george doesn't he  

thanks for the tip about the meal ones. im just gonna bite the bullet and give him live ones (ewwwwwwww) but the spoon tip is fab. no way am i touching them :lol: 

he comes in a 3 ft vivarium, is that big enough for him??? xxx


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm definitely not a housing expert, so hopefully someone with a bit more expertise in this area will post soon. Is the vivarium completely enclosed? I know many people use this type of cage for their hedgies, but make modifications so that the cage is well ventilated, which is really important.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

to be honest i wont really know untill i go pick him up on saturday  either way i will make modifications so that i can do the best for him xxx


----------

